# Prilosec , phenobarbital for Hydrocephalus Chi?



## KingsKid418 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a 3 lb 2 year old rescue Chi that I am permanent foster for thru the rescue I work for. The vet just prescribed phenobarbital (1/4 of a pill which is tiny and hard to cut) and 1/4 10mg Prilosec . I can't find OTC 10mg and the pharmacist said I wouldn't be able to cut 20mg into eighths (she said 16st but she wasn't counting right)

Has anyone had any experience with doing a small dose of Prilosec and cutting phenobarbital in to quarters? This will be the first time I will be putting him on meds, he has had 3 bad seizures in the past 2 1/2 months. I am trying to keep the costs down since the non profit no-kill rescue I work for takes care of all his expenses.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give, Chris


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

What dose of phenobarb is she on? What about the liquid formulation, can u give that instead of tablets? Also, I had a chi on protonix before which is also a ppi (proton pump inhibitor) and I compounded a protonix suspension using sodium bicarbonate (if I remember correctly). Initially I was getting it from a compounding pharmacy but then on my rotations (in pharmacy school) I had an amazing preceptor who let me make it at the pharmacy. I'm sure you can have your vet switch to protonix or maybe even make a suspension from omeprazole capsules. 

Thank you for fostering her! She is so so beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

**he is so handosme, not she, sorry!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry I'm no help what so ever but wanted to say he's adorable  x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

There is a 16.2mg phenobarbital pill that my chi takes.She takes a whole pill. In fact she takes 3 pills a day. She weighs about 8 pounds, so that your little man may need them cut. Zantac is a pill, is a ppi also, and can be cut in 1/4's. I use the 10 mg OTC store brand.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

susan davis said:


> There is a 16.2mg phenobarbital pill that my chi takes.She takes a whole pill. In fact she takes 3 pills a day. She weighs about 8 pounds, so that your little man may need them cut. Zantac is a pill, is a ppi also, and can be cut in 1/4's. I use the 10 mg OTC store brand.


Zantac is a h2 receptor antagonist (h2ra), used for heartburn like prilosec but has a completely different mechanism of action. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

